#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Unsay nindot nga tawagan sa mag uyab ?

## ChrisL337

Unsay tawagan sa inyong uyab ? Or if naa mo uyab unsay pinaka nindot nga tawagan sa mag uyab kanang sweet romantic basta cute  :Smiley: ))))))))))))

Common naman kaayo ang baby, babe, mine, nahan kog bag o. Hahahaha 

Kamo unsa man nindot ?

----------


## THE KID

pwede ka tawgon sa imong uyab og CHRISSY

----------


## ChrisL337

Pa closed ani nga thread oy. Sayop ako nabutangan. HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## chichichic

para nko cookie kung hilig mo'g kaon. ang shortcut ana kay kiki hahahahhahahahahaha

----------


## Fri13th

tampa maoy nindot nga tawagan TS. "Tampa-lasan"
hahaha

----------


## maiden_asj

matud pa sa text nga nadawat nako..

BABE daw ang sweetest endearment na matawag nimu sa imung uyab.. ---reader's digest daw to gikan  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

sulayi ts ni..

Hoy... ug Hay...

 :Cheesy:

----------


## aishabelle

> Unsay tawagan sa inyong uyab ? Or if naa mo uyab unsay pinaka nindot nga tawagan sa mag uyab kanang sweet romantic basta cute ))))))))))))
> 
> Common naman kaayo ang baby, babe, mine, nahan kog bag o. Hahahaha 
> 
> Kamo unsa man nindot ?



"family name ninyu pra unique." hahahahahhaa

----------


## point!lovu

nice btaw family name ..

formal  :Cheesy:

----------


## monrose29

nindot ka ayo og mga tawganay neh mga mag uyab kong mag away na gali complete name gyud e tawag with middle name pa nga pina bundak hahaha...

----------


## valleoliver

animal.

----------


## junxt24

Ilokski ug lubotski  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

Baby baby baby hehehe  :Group Hug:

----------


## dongzkie

papart, moklo, pssst!

----------


## zHun

bisan unsa pa inyung tawagan sa imung bigaon nga uyab mag buwag ra gihapon mo.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Sapphire_05

Name sa n u isig ka inahan or amahan. Hahaha

----------


## Whipple

I call my bf BOSS and vise versa

----------


## MsTopSecret

babycakes hehehe

----------


## Rakizta

bunchy ...............

----------


## femchien

Bai  :Cheesy:  ...

----------


## Rakizta

munchkin........

----------


## **JLee**

chippy, moncher or lollipop   :Smiley:

----------


## brilumz

bibingka,monay ug torta..

----------


## bluelhady

dunkin doughnut  :Smiley:  
hahaha, tawganan pa lang makabusog na  :Smiley:  wheww!  :2funny:

----------


## kdc13

Babyloves haha

----------


## freetaste

yummy. haha

----------


## H.Wolowitz

> yummy. haha


mweow...... hehe

----------


## luigie2x

Tintin & lalat.

----------


## quackneat

nud ug kug (unod ug bukog) haha bitaw oyy.. ingon nila name is the sweetest thing to hear man daw. depende sad ky bisan ug di paka ganahan sainyong endearment saimong uyab maanad raman ka madugay. nice kanang kwaon nimo sa name like apply nya himoon ug poi..

----------


## maiden_asj

-kuya & ate...
-panget

----------


## chic-in-pink

Among endearment sa akong uyab kay PUMPKIN AND MAHAL. di man bidli paminawon ang mahal kung maandan nah.

----------


## re_con

-babygirl and baby boy
-pop and corn
-mine
-my loves
-beauty and beast

----------


## bluelhady

honey, my love, so sweet  :Cheesy:

----------


## xandro

tequila ug lemonsito... kay paris jud bah..

----------


## nakaigo

nice pud ang "mahal" & "palaliton"...
kay napapanahon......

----------


## itik

sa ex nako: "baby darling"   ... lami paminawn

nya gi-shortcut: "badang"

----------


## diablo85

boss maoi nindot.....

----------


## gazmembrane

> boss maoi nindot.....


mao pud ako saunang panahon

----------


## diablo85

> mao pud ako saunang panahon


aws....
daghan nata boss...hehehehehe...

----------


## Akaisha

Honey = honeyneypot
Mahal. = mahal ang bugas karon
Baby.  = baby damulag
Babe. = baboy
Lab.  = lab-hagan taka sa kalayo ron

----------


## gazmembrane

> aws....
> daghan nata boss...hehehehehe...


uu ubay2 najud ta..kita nila vic sotto

----------


## diablo85

pwede ra pod kita boss...hehehehe...

----------


## bangs22

boss and bangs..hehehe

----------


## Ghadz

amo tawagan bisan unsa ra kutob sa mahunahunaan.

----------


## diablo85

> amo tawagan bisan unsa ra kutob sa mahunahunaan.


para ni sa limtanon migo...hehehehe

----------


## tee_dee

kanang unique sa inyuha, something that will instantly remind / associate with your partner.  :Cheesy:

----------


## itik

kani unique ni...

pinoti ug sakuban....

----------


## four23

hoy ug hey 

bitaw uy, bsan unsa pa tawagan..kung mag away na gani,  mogawas ang tinuod pangalan. hehe..

----------


## itik

code name: like four twenty three ug four twenty four

----------


## larisse

uso ang honey or babe   :Cheesy:

----------


## Ghadz

amo kay choko-lanay

----------


## Mark Tudtud Ambalong

Hun would be the most perfect for me even if its cliche haha

----------

